# E60 M5 @ Nordschleife today!!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Just posted what I saw today including a few flim clips on the M5 The post and clip link is HERE!!

The E60 is incredible!! :thumbup: Its even in my color (interlagos Blue)

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice sound effects and commentary. I was waiting for the "holy ****e"


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

vexed said:


> Nice sound effects and commentary. I was waiting for the "holy ****e"


Haha!! i was in a state of shock on the first clip that i forgot to swear 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

beewang said:


> Just posted what I saw today including a few flim clips on the M5 The post and clip link is HERE!!
> 
> The E60 is incredible!! :thumbup: Its even in my color (interlagos Blue)
> 
> ...


 I love the delay in seeing that it is a new M5... oohh that's a fast one... BMW ... ofcourse... "Nür Fliegen ist Schöner..."


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

These videos are enough to tempt you into selling your children, house and anything else just to get one of those cars! :angel: :bigpimp:

Thanks for the great videos - you know, the United States really *needs* an Autobahn (Bonneville doesn't count)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> Thanks for the great videos - you know, the United States really *needs* an Autobahn (Bonneville doesn't count)


It needs it's own version of the Nordschleife too...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> These videos are enough to tempt you into selling your children, house and anything else just to get one of those cars! :angel: :bigpimp:
> 
> Thanks for the great videos - you know, the United States really *needs* an Autobahn (Bonneville doesn't count)


I think Butthead finds his own Autobahn in the States. :bigpimp:

M5 is still ugly. 

The M6 is tolerable and in silver, a total sleeper as you are going 180 something with the limiter removed. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

doeboy said:


> It needs it's own version of the Nordschleife too...


I thought I read somewhere that someone is building a mini Ring in the US?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> "Nür Fliegen ist Schöner..."


:thumbup: That would make a great rear window sticker... Kind of like Audi's "Vorsprung durch Technik"...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that someone is building a mini Ring in the US?


Summit Point in WVA (30 mins from where I live :fingers: ) has been working on a new track that supposedly contains elements that are "similar" to the Nordschliefe...

http://users.erols.com/infoactv/shenandoah_circuit/index.html

www.summitpoint-raceway.com


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that someone is building a mini Ring in the US?


Hmm... I remember some track had its own replica of the Karussel turn from the Nurbirgring, but not a replica of the whole thing....

But if they had a replica of the whole thing... that'd be cool too...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep, I've seen the new M5's there a few times now. The last time my wife and I stopped to eat in a local restaurant on the way home and when we came out one was parked next to my car. I guess I should have snapped a few pics, but going to the Ring you get used to seeing all kinds of nice cars ... oh look, there's another CSL, M5, GT3 or GT2 ... LOL


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

The M6 is tolerable and in silver, a total sleeper as you are going 180 something with the limiter removed. :thumbup:[/QUOTE] You a right... chip it...


----------

